# 12.02.2006 BIKE-EXPO in Kassel



## Torsten (3. Februar 2006)

Am 12. Februar findet im UFA-PALAST in Kassel wieder die jährliche BIKE-EXPO statt.

Neben einen sportlichen Rahmenprogramm bieten die lokalen Bike-Händler einen repräsentativen Querschnitt durch die verschiedenen Modelle der Bikefirmen.

Natürlich ist der Eintritt frei!  Also wer sich für die kommende Saison informieren will, sollte am Sonntag, den 12.02. mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Riding Cat (3. Februar 2006)

Bleibt noch anzumerken, das der UFA Palast nicht mehr UFA Palast heißt, sondern *Cinestar Kino*!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riding Cat (5. Februar 2006)

Noch etwas zur Zeit:

11:00 - 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Testmaen (12. Februar 2006)

Morgen,

heute bin ich auch so was von dabei , nachdem ich die letzten 2 Jahre die Expo verpennt habe bzw. 2 Tage zu spät davon erfahren habe. Man sieht sich ...

MfG


----------



## Testmaen (12. Februar 2006)

Ich fande es war eine kleine, aber feine Expo der örtlichen Händler, die sich ansprechend präsentiert haben und vom Publikum IMHO auch gut angenommen wurde.

Meine Top-3:

1. Nicolai Nonius mit Rohloff bei Neddermann
2. das Rotwild direkt am Eingang mit Roox-Kurbel und RaceFace-Blättern  (musste 3x hingehen schauen )
3. diverse nicht-UCI-konforme Rennräder


----------



## fanatec (13. Februar 2006)

ich kann bestätigen das von dem "Roox-Kurbel und RaceFace-Blätter Rotwild" am eingang ein gewisser Testman mehr als nur beeindruckt war


----------



## Riding Cat (13. Februar 2006)

Die Expo war wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung,
allerdings mit deutlich weniger Publikum als die letzten Jahre!

Hier mal ein Blick auf die Trialvorführung, des Expo-Tages:

Mutig, mutig


----------



## Riding Cat (13. Februar 2006)

Ein geiles Bike, um im Sommer vor der nächsten Eisdiele vorzurollen


----------



## Riding Cat (13. Februar 2006)

Wer dann richtig kraftlos war, der konnte hier nachtanken:


----------



## Riding Cat (13. Februar 2006)

Es wurden auch ein paar DiamondBack Bikes ausgestellt:


----------



## Riding Cat (13. Februar 2006)

Eine kleine, aber feine Auswahl an Fusion Bikes war auch zu bestaunen:


Das Whipsplash mit Sun Felgen im Camouflage-Design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (15. Februar 2006)

Ich muss nochmal wegen der besagten Kurbel-Kombi nerven ... 

Hat jemand von euch zufällig von dem Bike ein Bild gemacht ? Speziell vom Tretlager-Bereich .. ? 

Es müsste dieses Modell http://www.rotwild.de/index.php?id=553 gewesen sein. Das Bike hing an der Wand am Fenster zum Pizza-Hut raus, hatte ne X.O Shaltwerk, Tune-DT-Laufräder, Formula Oro Puro glaub ich und rote Schaltzüge am Hinterbau.

Ich hab leider nicht darauf geachtet, wer der ausstellende Händler war, sonst würde ich mich mal an den wenden.

MfG


----------



## Riding Cat (16. Februar 2006)

Davon habe ich leider kein Bild gemacht.
Aber ich kann dir sagen wer der Aussteller war!

Bike Facts aus Kassel!!!


----------



## Testmaen (16. Februar 2006)

Ah super, vielen Dank !


----------



## blutschi (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo Testmaen, 
die Kurbel habe ich mir zusammengebastelt, gibt es so nicht kpl.,
Kurbel:Roox, Österreich
Innenlager: Oktalink shimano xt
Kl. Keblatt: Tune 20 Zähne
Mi.+Gr. Keblatt: Race Face Team, Hibike
Blutschi


----------



## Riding Cat (16. Februar 2006)

blutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Testmaen,
> die Kurbel habe ich mir zusammengebastelt, gibt es so nicht kpl.,
> Kurbel:Roox, Österreich
> Innenlager: Oktalink shimano xt
> ...




Stell doch mal ein Bild hier in den Thread, bitte.
Habe diese Kurbel nämlich noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## Testmaen (16. Februar 2006)

blutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Testmaen,
> die Kurbel habe ich mir zusammengebastelt, gibt es so nicht kpl.,
> Kurbel:Roox, Österreich
> Innenlager: Oktalink shimano xt
> ...



 

Mein Tag ist gerettet ! Ach was - die WOCHE ist gerettet.  Vielen Dank für die Info.

Ich bitte dich zwingend der Bitte von RidingCat wegen des Bildes nachzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (16. Februar 2006)

Das Rotwild steht noch bis März bei Bike Facts und danach jeden Sa. 14:00 Hessenschanze


----------



## Testmaen (16. Februar 2006)

Ok, lol, dann werde ich mal versuchen mit geborgter Waffe das Rotwild zu stellen.


----------



## Riding Cat (16. Februar 2006)

Prinzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rotwild steht noch bis März bei Bike Facts und danach jeden Sa. 14:00 Hessenschanze



Das soll wohl eine Aufforderung sein um 14:00 an die Hessenschanze zu kommen.
Wird bei mir nicht klappen, da ich Samstags immer zu lange arbeiten muss!


----------



## Testmaen (17. Februar 2006)

Riding Cat schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll wohl eine Aufforderung sein um 14:00 an die Hessenschanze zu kommen.
> Wird bei mir nicht klappen, da ich Samstags immer zu lange arbeiten muss!



Ich kann ebenfalls nicht: kein Rad hier.  *um mal von meinem nicht-vorhandenen Trainingsstand abzulenken*

Nach der Teile-Liste von blutschi -vielen Dank nochmal!!!- hier mal die Einzelbilder von Kurbel + Blättern ...


----------



## Riding Cat (17. Februar 2006)

Nach den Bildern zu urteilen, dürfte die komplette Kurbel wirklich nett sein.


----------



## Testmaen (27. Februar 2006)

Nachdem vorgestern mein neues Schießgewehr Marke "Canon" mit multivariablem Präzisionsfernrohr eingetrudelt war, konnte ich heute nach kurzer Pirsch kniend freihändig das Rotwild niederstrecken:






Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an die ausführliche und kompetente Beratung des Bike-Facts Team´s! Neben einigen Rotwild-Bikes und anderen MTB´s darf auch eine sehr ansehliche Flotte Rennräder bestaunt werden. Favorit: Lemond Titan.


----------



## Riding Cat (27. Februar 2006)

Sehr schön die Kurbel mal komplett zu sehen 

Da gibt es von mir mal drei


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. Januar 2007)

Jup auch dieses Jahr findet die BikeExpo mal wieder statt am Sonntag den 19.01.2007 in Kassel!!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## Riding Cat (20. Januar 2007)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Jup auch dieses Jahr findet die BikeExpo mal wieder statt am Sonntag den 19.01.2007 in Kassel!!!
> 
> MfG Lennart




Nicht ganz Lennart.

Expo ist am *21.01*.2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wieder im UFA Palast bzw. Cinestar Kino in Kassel


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. Januar 2007)

Oh sorry,
hab das Datum hingeschrieben von gestern wo ich den Beitrag geschrieben hatte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riding Cat (20. Januar 2007)

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Kein Problem.


P.S.  Einlass von 11:00 - 18:00 Uhr

Man sieht sich vielleicht.


----------



## gregorljm (27. September 2007)

gibt es schon einen termin für die nächste BikeExpo???


----------



## Riding Cat (28. September 2007)

gregorljm schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen termin für die nächste BikeExpo???



Nein den gibt es noch nicht, aber sie wird wieder Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar stattfinden.


----------



## Riding Cat (8. Oktober 2007)

Der Termin für die nächste Bike-Expo in Kassel steht:

20.01.2008 im ehemaligen Ufa-Palast, dem heutigen Cinestar Kino!


----------



## Riding Cat (24. November 2007)

Leider muss die kommende Bikeexpo (2008) ausfallen!


----------



## Testmaen (16. Januar 2008)

Ist das noch der aktuelle Stand der Dinge, dass es dieses Jahr keine Bike-Expo gibt ?

Grüße


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Januar 2008)

Jop dieses Jahr gibt es keine. Habe gehört, das der Ufa Palast die Bike Leute nicht mehr reinlässt!!!


----------

